# Temperature Check: i7 920 + Megahalems



## douglatins (Oct 21, 2009)

I ran Intel burn test with 8 threads and very high load and temperatures were always aroun 53ish on the cores with realtemp, being the fist 2 always around 2C higher. idle is 29-30 ish
Config is 2 pushpull CM R4 with 1800rpm

At stock

After binges suggestions, i have yet to reseat the HS, though if you believe it to be right, etc, let me know


----------



## Binge (Oct 21, 2009)

have you tried remounting in a different direction?


----------



## douglatins (Oct 21, 2009)

Binge said:


> have you tried remounting in a different direction?



No, but i was wondering is the temps are correct, its 25ish ambient


----------



## Binge (Oct 21, 2009)

douglatins said:


> No, but i was wondering is the temps are correct, its 25ish ambient



What is your overclock, or it is on stock?


----------



## douglatins (Oct 21, 2009)

Binge said:


> What is your overclock, or it is on stock?



stock. Though the temps in idle are about the same as my noctua u12p with same fans, load dont know


----------



## Binge (Oct 21, 2009)

douglatins said:


> stock. Though the temps in idle are about the same as my noctua u12p with same fans, load dont know



still too much IMO.  My stock i7 and mega gets to 37C idle.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 21, 2009)

Binge said:


> still too much IMO.  My stock i7 and mega gets to 37C idle.



 "My stock i7 and mega gets to 37C idle." What?


----------



## Binge (Oct 21, 2009)

My i7 stock @ 133x21 1.2Vcore 1.15V QPI and the megahalem gives me idle temps of 37C with ambient 30C.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 21, 2009)

Binge said:


> My i7 stock @ 133x21 1.2Vcore 1.15V QPI and the megalahem gives me idle temps of 37C with ambient 30C.



So why are they a bit high? i actually dont know my ambient, jus a guess


----------



## Binge (Oct 21, 2009)

You want to reseat your HS until it fits your processor, you could have it on backwards.  The concave part of the IHS and the convex part of the HS must match up for optimal temps.  Make sure you apply enough pressure and thin TIM.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 21, 2009)

Binge said:


> You want to reseat your HS until it fits your processor, you could have it on backwards.  The concave part of the IHS and the convex part of the HS must match up for optimal temps.  Make sure you apply enough pressure and thin TIM.



Concave part? pressure is ok, though tim i tried a new way with a plastic bag and spreading, not a drop


----------



## Binge (Oct 21, 2009)

I can't explain it any better without drawing a picture.  Good luck.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 21, 2009)

Binge said:


> My i7 stock @ 133x21 1.2Vcore 1.15V QPI and the megahalem gives me idle temps of 37C with ambient 30C.



I am idleing in about 29-30


----------



## Lampmaster (Oct 21, 2009)

Those are very nice temps. How loud are those R4s on the megahalem? I'm thinking about putting two on my mugen 2 when my i7 gets here.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 21, 2009)

Lampmaster said:


> Those are very nice temps. How loud are those R4s on the megahalem? I'm thinking about putting two on my mugen 2 when my i7 gets here.



They are not very loud, though they have a higher pitch noise than other 120mm, but thats just with the fan next to the ear. Ive bought them because CM products are the cheapest where i live, compared to schythe etc.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 21, 2009)

seems good to me honestly my i7 idles around 29c although i do believe you have a 920 and im on a 860


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

not sure if those are that high.  I get about 60ºc with push and pull config running Linx at these settings.  Try to go higher and see how much your temps climb bro.

http://img.techpowerup.org/091025/Capture143.jpg


----------



## douglatins (Oct 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> not sure if those are that high.  I get about 60ºc with push and pull config running Linx at these settings.  Try to go higher and see how much your temps climb bro.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091025/Capture143.jpg



Those settings you mean at stock? and what is that Linx youre talking about. Another thing you place yours blowing sideways or up?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

douglatins said:


> Those settings you mean at stock? and what is that Linx youre talking about. Another thing you place yours blowing sideways or up?



Im at 4.1 Ghz.  I have it blowing sideways, however, mine is outside of a rig.  Its on a tech station.  Both fans push and pull, here are my idle temps.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 25, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Im at 4.1 Ghz.  I have it blowing sideways, however, mine is outside of a rig.  Its on a tech station.  Both fans push and pull, here are my idle temps.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091025/Capture144.jpg



Ok, i think i need to remount, what are your ambients?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2009)

ambient is about 25ºc


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 26, 2009)

Supposed to be in the 50's tonight... guess who's opening the computer room window tonight? I'm ready for below 20c ambient and 25c idle. Blahahah


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

yo, any update dude?

Here is a shot of my temps at full load with WCG.  Look at the minimum, this is two Scythe 110's push and pull.  however the 2nd fan only lowers about 1-2ºc when on.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> yo, any update dude?
> 
> Here is a shot of my temps at full load with WCG.  Look at the minimum, this is two Scythe 110's push and pull.  however the 2nd fan only lowers about 1-2ºc when on.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091027/Capture149.jpg



Ive tried some overclocking at 1.35V and 20*200 and was not stable and temps got to like 84ish (C0), Now im gonna remount the HSF, another thing, i have a Antec1200, what direction will be the best? sideways or up?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

Either or bro. Either way there will be case fans helping te cooler exhaust the heat. However you can try different ways, some might yield better temps.

Sorry if you mentioned already, what fan(s) you have running on it?


----------



## douglatins (Oct 27, 2009)

But still those temps you are having are awesome, like WCish, how come? you must have a golden sample of both it seems.
How did you apply the TIM? line, dot, spread?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

douglatins said:


> But still those temps you are having are awesome, like WCish, how come? you must have a golden sample of both it seems.
> How did you apply the TIM? line, dot, spread?



This time around I just a plastic bag and spread it thinly.  You sure you mounting cooler properly?  You tightening both screws all the way?   Yeah my temps are really good as a matter of fact.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> This time around I just a plastic bag and spread it thinly.  You sure you mounting cooler properly?  You tightening both screws all the way?   Yeah my temps are really good as a matter of fact.



Yes i am, i have also use the plastic bag but noctua tim is very thick, so i dont think it was the best. Look at this post:

http://forums.tweaktown.com/319205-post151.html

Thats whats got me wanting to reseat and also the temps

Oh wait those temps: HT on or off?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

Try the different methods.  I have tried the two lines,  and they spread very well, but it wa a different cooler.  I suggest trying different combinations.   Do you have aim?  Pm me ur s/n and w can talk through there better sinc I'm at work


----------



## douglatins (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Try the different methods.  I have tried the two lines,  and they spread very well, but it wa a different cooler.  I suggest trying different combinations.   Do you have aim?  Pm me ur s/n and w can talk through there better sinc I'm at work



added


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

douglatins said:


> added



Cool, I just got home.  I'll be on later


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 27, 2009)

douglatins said:


> I ran Intel burn test with 8 threads and very high load and temperatures were always aroun 53ish on the cores with realtemp, being the fist 2 always around 2C higher. idle is 29-30 ish





douglatins said:


> No, but i was wondering is the temps are correct, its 25ish ambient





Binge said:


> still too much IMO.  My stock i7 and mega gets to 37C idle.





Binge said:


> My i7 stock @ 133x21 1.2Vcore 1.15V QPI and the megahalem gives me idle temps of 37C with ambient 30C.





Chicken Patty said:


> Im at 4.1 Ghz.  I have it blowing sideways, however, mine is outside of a rig.  Its on a tech station.  Both fans push and pull, here are my idle temps.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091025/Capture144.jpg





Chicken Patty said:


> ambient is about 25ºc



Douglatins, what is your stock voltage? You all are running the same temps at idle and load given the difference in ambient. I think you fine.

My i7 D0 idles mid 30C on a Vendetta 2 with same R4 fan in 25C ambient. I would love to have your idle temps. My stock voltage is 1.175 in bios but those temps are with speedstep so voltage drops to 0.920v. Pretty sad if you ask me.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok now im at 1.325V 3.675Ghz with HT on and my idles are 39ish on hottest core. and linx loaded 76 though not a prolonged test. Im beguinning to have a feeling my U12P performed better, what could be wrong?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

douglatins said:


> Ok now im at 1.325V 3.675Ghz with HT on and my idles are 39ish on hottest core. and linx loaded 76 though not a prolonged test. Im beguinning to have a feeling my U12P performed better, what could be wrong?



Why do you say it performed better?  what clock/voltage were you running with that cooler?


Think about something forget about me been at 4.1 Ghz, it's voltage that matters, I'm only using 1.247v full load under linx.  You are using over 1.35v.  If I go that high my temps do climb that high.  Only difference is that since I have a C0 that voltage gets me up to 4.4-4.5ish Ghz.

Your temps seem better now however, I think you will be fine.  Don't let the difference in clock speeds throw you off.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 27, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Douglatins, what is your stock voltage? You all are running the same temps at idle and load given the difference in ambient. I think you fine.
> 
> My i7 D0 idles mid 30C on a Vendetta 2 with same R4 fan in 25C ambient. I would love to have your idle temps. My stock voltage is 1.175 in bios but those temps are with speedstep so voltage drops to 0.920v. Pretty sad if you ask me.



What are your loads at stock?


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 27, 2009)

Not 50s I can tell you that. I know with Linx, running 1.225v gets me barely touching 80s on 2 hottest. By 1.2625, which is 4ghz stable voltage, I'm about 85C max. 1.275v is 88 to 89 depending on ambient. Can't do anything more as temps just take off into the 90s. I believe 4.1ghz to be 1.30625v LinX stable and 4.2ghz to be somewhere in the 1.325v area just from initial testing since I know what uncore takes. Just can't run the 10 minutes minimum with LinX to clear vcore as temps go too far into the 90s.

I just need to get some money together to get a Mega, IFX, or the Noctua version if it ever shows up.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 27, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Not 50s I can tell you that. I know with Linx, running 1.225v gets me barely touching 80s on 2 hottest. By 1.2625, which is 4ghz stable voltage, I'm about 85C max. 1.275v is 88 to 89 depending on ambient. Can't do anything more as temps just take off into the 90s. I believe 4.1ghz to be 1.30625v LinX stable and 4.2ghz to be somewhere in the 1.325v area just from initial testing since I know what uncore takes. Just can't run the 10 minutes minimum with LinX to clear vcore as temps go too far into the 90s.
> 
> I just need to get some money together to get a Mega, IFX, or the Noctua version if it ever shows up.



Just ran OCCT under 4030 Ghz 21*192 1.3475V and max were 79C, but dont know if its stable, running linx now 20 operations to see


----------



## douglatins (Oct 27, 2009)

quick question what does it mean if linx doesnt do nothing? 6 minutes and no load...... not running as admin hehe lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

douglatins said:


> quick question what does it mean if linx doesnt do nothing? 6 minutes and no load



weird, you sure it is going and it didn't stop?


----------



## douglatins (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> weird, you sure it is going and it didn't stop?



not running in admin hehe, my bad sorry


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Oct 27, 2009)

douglatins said:


> I ran Intel burn test with 8 threads and very high load and temperatures were always aroun 53ish on the cores with realtemp, being the fist 2 always around 2C higher. idle is 29-30 ish
> Config is 2 pushpull CM R4 with 1800rpm
> 
> At stock
> ...



what 53ish load ?? wtf is wrong with that lol 

And yes I just read the first 3 posts incase someone has mentioned this already lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

douglatins said:


> not running in admin hehe, my bad sorry


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


>


----------



## douglatins (Oct 27, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> what 53ish load ?? wtf is wrong with that lol
> 
> And yes I just read the first 3 posts incase someone has mentioned this already lol



Dunno if thats expected behavior from the mega


----------



## douglatins (Oct 27, 2009)

well until now linx max temp was 85C, thats not good right? 21*192 4030mhz core 1.3475V QPI 1.4125V


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

douglatins said:


> well until now linx max temp was 85C, thats not good right? 21*192 4030mhz core 1.3475V QPI 1.4125V



thats not bad.  What clocks can you get with 1.24v?  Get me a run at that voltage and let me see the temps.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 27, 2009)

ok will post in a while


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 27, 2009)

douglatins said:


> ok will post in a while



k, thanks.  I just want to compared voltage wise how our temps are.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats not bad.  What clocks can you get with 1.24v?  Get me a run at that voltage and let me see the temps.



1.25475V is 36-38C Idle and 71C


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

douglatins said:


> 1.25475V is 36-38C Idle and 71C



Linx?


----------



## douglatins (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Linx?



yep


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

douglatins said:


> yep



You aren't too far off from me bro.







look at the max.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You aren't too far off from me bro.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091027/Capture151.jpg
> 
> look at the max.



You have a D0 right? my temps climbed to 73 in first core max, what are your fans rated CFM, and is it push pull? my idle temps look reasonable next to yours, they sit around 39C.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

douglatins said:


> You have a D0 right? my temps climbed to 73 in first core max, what are your fans rated CFM, and is it push pull? my idle temps look reasonable next to yours, they sit around 39C.



One fan push, Scythe 110CFM.  I do have a D0


----------



## douglatins (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> One fan push, Scythe 110CFM.  I do have a D0
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091027/Capture154.jpg



I guess its fine then a CM R4 is about 69cfm right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

Not sure bro.  I'm posting from I phone now so I'll try to get the details on that fan.  Can you tak a pic of your case to see the setup?


----------



## douglatins (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure bro.  I'm posting from I phone now so I'll try to get the details on that fan.  Can you take a pic of your case to see the setup?



I dont think it will be easy, though, i can describe until pictures, its a antec 1200, with that midsection fan holder (R4 at 1400RPM) directing air to the push fan of the mega (1900RPM) and a pull same specs. Ambient vary from 23-28C. Maybe I could put my noctua back and compare temps, but that will take a day away from me.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 28, 2009)

douglatins said:


> I guess its fine then a CM R4 is about 69cfm right?



There are two different R4s. One has a 69cfm rating, the other 90cfm.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 28, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=107016 This post over here shows some temps that i believe are closer to mine



mastrdrver said:


> There are two different R4s. One has a 69cfm rating, the other 90cfm.



I have the blue led ones, I dont know if they are at 90 CFM, dont seem that way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

douglatins said:


> I dont think it will be easy, though, i can describe until pictures, its a antec 1200, with that midsection fan holder (R4 at 1400RPM) directing air to the push fan of the mega (1900RPM) and a pull same specs. Ambient vary from 23-28C. Maybe I could put my noctua back and compare temps, but that will take a day away from me.




A day?  I think your temps are fine bro.  Try to get a house fan blowing on the rig and see if they drop closer to mine.   But seriously I think they are fine.


----------



## douglatins (Oct 28, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> A day?  I think your temps are fine bro.  Try to get a house fan blowing on the rig and see if they drop closer to mine.   But seriously I think they are fine.



Like an afternoon, but that's the time i have each day. i will try with a fan


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok just try a fan a d see if the extra cooling gets temps down closer to mine.  If it don't I wouldn't worry though.


----------



## kylzer (Oct 28, 2009)

Temps seem normal to me.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 28, 2009)

Man, I really want to get a regular Mega now if you can run 1.325v and not see 80C.

Did adding a second R4 help at all and which ones are you running?



douglatins said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=107016 This post over here shows some temps that i believe are closer to mine



What's his ambient? That's what decides if the temps are good or not.




douglatins said:


> I have the blue led ones, I dont know if they are at 90 CFM, dont seem that way.




http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...1333 1372726538 1372926569&name=2000-2499 RPM

I don't what to tell you since they are listed with the same specs on CM website. I might have to get one of the "lower cfm" ones to see if there really is a difference compared to my red R4.

What rpms does everest, speedfan, or hardware monitor say its turning (if you have it hooked to the mainboard)?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

the mega is the funk!!!!!


----------



## douglatins (Oct 29, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Man, I really want to get a regular Mega now if you can run 1.325v and not see 80C.
> 
> Did adding a second R4 help at all and which ones are you running?
> 
> ...




Ok lemme try answering all of this

1. Never tried with only one R4, but the general consensos is that another fan drops like 5C
2. I believe same range, but not sure
3. There is not a R4 with 90CFM, i think, because both have rated 2000RPM, and no way one has 90CFM and the other 69, so i think 69 is the real spec (mine are 1850RPM)


----------

